# Alan Stride ex Houlders.



## leigh ashton (Jan 27, 2011)

Anybody out there know the whereabouts of Alan Stride , he was deep sea with Houlders also offshore,lost touch with him maybe 15 years ago.Would appreciate any info.


----------



## Nick Batstone (Aug 13, 2009)

I sailed with him as 2nd cook. He used to stick his head in the flour bin when Rangers lost. I last saw him when he was on the Banbury with his mad mate Stewie ? McClean in Santos when I was on the Deseado.


----------



## George Simpson (Jun 4, 2009)

Leigh last time I saw Alan was at Bills funeral he was staying in Cornwall then must be 7yrs ago. 
On a side note I played golf with Ian Cowieson last week.


----------



## leigh ashton (Jan 27, 2011)

Nick Batstone said:


> I sailed with him as 2nd cook. He used to stick his head in the flour bin when Rangers lost. I last saw him when he was on the Banbury with his mad mate Stewie ? McClean in Santos when I was on the Deseado.


That sounds like Alan Nick ,i sailed with him on a couple of occasions and became great friends,would love to find out where he is now.Regards Leigh.


----------



## leigh ashton (Jan 27, 2011)

George Simpson said:


> Leigh last time I saw Alan was at Bills funeral he was staying in Cornwall then must be 7yrs ago.
> On a side note I played golf with Ian Cowieson last week.


Thanks for that George but i do not seem to be getting anywhere with to what happened to him after Bills funeral,i do not know if or not he stayed offshore after that time.As for Ian its good to know he is ok next time you see him give him my regards.Leigh.


----------



## Nick Batstone (Aug 13, 2009)

leigh ashton said:


> That sounds like Alan Nick ,i sailed with him on a couple of occasions and became great friends,would love to find out where he is now.Regards Leigh.


After the flour bin he would head-butt all the cupboard doors. Your name rings a bell, although I never sailed with you I recall your name cropping up throughout my time with Houlders. 

I sailed on the Humboldt, Lynton and Elstree Granges, and Joule, between 78 and 82 mainly as 2nd cook. Met some great blokes that I haven't seen since which is a shame. Names I remember are Andy Lynsky, Andy Napier, Mick Lappit, Les Masters, Mark Thacker, Gordon Henderson, Billy Kettle, Spud Tate, to name but a few.


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

Nick Batstone said:


> I sailed on the Humboldt, Lynton and Elstree Granges, and Joule, between 78 and 82 mainly as 2nd cook. Met some great blokes that I haven't seen since which is a shame. Names I remember are Andy Lynsky, Andy Napier, Mick Lappit, Les Masters, Mark Thacker, Gordon Henderson, Billy Kettle, Spud Tate, to name but a few.


Mick is still around, met up with him on the coast. He told me he took my wife ashore in New York when she was on the Hornby. He now works for PNTL and is great fun, as mad as a hatter


----------



## leigh ashton (Jan 27, 2011)

Nick Batstone said:


> After the flour bin he would head-butt all the cupboard doors. Your name rings a bell, although I never sailed with you I recall your name cropping up throughout my time with Houlders.
> 
> I sailed on the Humboldt, Lynton and Elstree Granges, and Joule, between 78 and 82 mainly as 2nd cook. Met some great blokes that I haven't seen since which is a shame. Names I remember are Andy Lynsky, Andy Napier, Mick Lappit, Les Masters, Mark Thacker, Gordon Henderson, Billy Kettle, Spud Tate, to name but a few.


Hi Nick,i remember most of the guys you mentioned as they were on the Ocean Transport at some time or other,Billy Kettle i met him in Aberdeen a few years ago after not seeing him for about twenty years,still as daft as ever,Mark Thacker i have a photo with him on in a bar in Montivideo as we were being entertained by the local girls.Great memorys.


----------



## Nick Batstone (Aug 13, 2009)

vasco said:


> Mick is still around, met up with him on the coast. He told me he took my wife ashore in New York when she was on the Hornby. He now works for PNTL and is great fun, as mad as a hatter


On the Lynton we called him Swifty and he was proud of having the smallest d**k in Houlders. (He used to show everyone enough times)


----------

